# 2k2 SE-R Spec-V Aftermarket Parts?



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm just looking into getting one of these cars, and I am wondering what kind of stuff there is available. Body kits, exhaust, intakes, etc....anything....everything! What is out there? Made by what companies? Who makes the best of what? Hehe, I just want to know if there is enough available out there. Please add anything and everything that you know of.

Thanks...


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

stillen is bringing out some stuff for the SE-R and Spec V.
cat back exhaust system (out now)
they have the aero lip spoiler kit that looks pertty good and a front facia clip comming out soon. 
hotshot and stillen are about to release a header for it.
eibach has a set of springs comming soon or are out now. (from what I have heard)
A.E.M. has a CAI out for it already along with K&N injen and weapon R from what I have heard. And Nismo is bringing a all kinds of stuff out in the fall for nissans and infinity cars.

upgrade parts are just now comming out for these cars so who knows how far they will push it.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

This should be of some help as well.  

Parts Database


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

*aftermarket Mods*

Sprint makes 2 inch lowering springs for front and back. AEM CAI is available as well as a nitrous system from Nitrous Express.


----------

